# Ford 1210 Plow



## Leadsinger (Sep 4, 2021)

About to purchase a 1986 Ford 1210. Excellent condition, stored indoors, runs well, 2 WD, 2 sets of rear wheels/tires (calcium chloride filled tubes), 3 pt. hitch, 60 inch mower deck, manual trans. Asking $5500. Reasonable price? Have 2 issues before I fork over the cash--1) will it fit in my garage? (should be OK) and 2) has anyone put a front plow (either electric or hydraulic) on a 1210?. Plan to use the tractor exclusively for plowing show. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Leadsinger, welcome to the forum.

That is a bit high price for an '86 Ford 1210 tractor. I'm sure you can fit a front plow on it.

I couldn't find any 1210's for sale so I picked out 1220's for sale. See below. These are dealer prices (high). 



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/category/1111/tractors-less-than-40-hp/manufacturer/ford/model/1220








TractorData.com Ford 1210 tractor attachments information







www.tractordata.com







https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/2/5925-ford-1220.html


----------



## Leadsinger (Sep 4, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Hello Leadsinger, welcome to the forum.
> 
> That is a bit high price for an '86 Ford 1210 tractor. I'm sure you can fit a front plow on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leadsinger (Sep 4, 2021)

Sixbales: TNX for your response. I saw the tractor yesterday and gave it a once over, but no detailed inspection. Very clean, engine starts easily, runs smoothly, no oil leaks, 3 pt. hitch works fine, deck runs smoothly. Sheet metal is free of rust and has only 2 small dings. The only part that's been repainted is the mower deck even though it has almost no rust. Just as a guideline, what do think is a reasonable "ballpark" price for this tractor? BTW--- I was able to locate 2 used hydro. snow plow assemblies (Ford Part Number 702A).


----------



## Tony Honea (Nov 21, 2021)

Leadsinger said:


> Sixbales: TNX for your response. I saw the tractor yesterday and gave it a once over, but no detailed inspection. Very clean, engine starts easily, runs smoothly, no oil leaks, 3 pt. hitch works fine, deck runs smoothly. Sheet metal is free of rust and has only 2 small dings. The only part that's been repainted is the mower deck even though it has almost no rust. Just as a guideline, what do think is a reasonable "ballpark" price for this tractor? BTW--- I was able to locate 2 used hydro. snow plow assemblies (Ford Part Number 702A).


Did you find a snow plow? I have one in MS


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Tony. Do you have any pictures of specifications / model number for the plow?


----------



## Milkie1959 (Nov 16, 2021)

IMO opinion you see green ones that are just garden tractors go for 4k and are no where near the tractor of the 1210. I just purchased a mid 80s 2810 4wd. Clean tractor with 3k hrs for 7500. Maybe a tad on the high side but its got 4 brand new tires loaded with beet juice. That alone is worth some money. If the tractor is the one that fits your bill and wallet its comes down to if you want it. I have been looking for about a yr. I wanted old school, no DEF or computer stuff which equals simple reliability in my book.


----------

